# [MySQL] Linkliste



## Nils Hitze (7. September 2002)

Handbuch :
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/index.html
http://www.little-idiot.de/mysql

Einführung :
http://www.schattenbaum.net/php/mstart.php
http://www.devshed.com/c/a/MySQL/Back-to-Basics/

Allgemeines zu Mysql : 
http://www.devshed.com/c/b/MySQL#/Join


----------



## hpvw (14. Juni 2005)

Eine gute Einführung in relationale Datenbanken im Allgemeinen (nicht MySQL spezifisch):
http://v.hdm-stuttgart.de/~riekert/lehre/db-kelz/index.htm

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Loomis (30. Juni 2005)

Hallo sollte es noch jemanden geben der dieses Programm noch nicht kennt:

*DBDesigner4*

Mit diesem Programm kann man wirklich komfortabel ein Datenbank Modell erstellen.

HIER ein Bild von der Benutzeroberflache (Das Interface lässt sich auch auf deutsch umstellen!

Und HIER der Link zur Website von fabFORCE!

Und HIER der direkte Link zum download!


----------



## Matthias Kannengiesser (28. Juli 2005)

PHP/MySQL - Installation-Kits, CMS und Entwicklungsumgebungen (Linksammlung)

*Installation-Kits (Apache, PHP, MySQL, etc.)*
XAMPP - http://www.apachefriends.org/
Uniformserver - http://www.uniformserver.com/
Easy Web Server - http://e.w.s.free.fr/site/
Firepages - http://www.firepages.com.au/devindex.htm
TSW [The Saint WAMP] - http://sourceforge.net/projects/yawamp/
Foxserv - http://sourceforge.net/projects/foxserv/


*PHP-Entwicklungsumgebungen*
Zend Studio - http://www.zend.com
NuSphere PHPEd - http://www.nusphere.com/
Top PHP Studio - http://www.top-systems.net/
Komodo - http://www.activestate.com/
Dev-PHP IDE - http://devphp.sourceforge.net/


*PHP-Editoren*
PHP Editor von DzSoft Ltd - http://www.dzsoft.com/dzphp.htm
PHP Editor by EngInSite - http://www.enginsite.com/php-editor.htm
PHP Expert Editor - http://www.ankord.com/phpxedit.html


*MySQL Editoren und Tools*
PHPmyAdmin - http://www.phpmyadmin.net/
PHPMyEdit - http://www.phpmyedit.org/
Navicat - http://www.navicat.com/
DBDesigner4 - http://www.fabforce.net/index.php
EMS MySQL Manager - http://www.sqlmanager.net/
MyWitch - http://www.richtsoft.com/mysql_19_mywitch.html
MySQL Control Center - http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/other/mysqlcc.html
SQLMage für MySQL - http://www.dswsoft.com/sqlmage.php
WinSQL Lite - http://www.synametrics.com/SynametricsWebApp/WinSQL.jsp
DBManager Professional 3 - http://www.dbtools.com.br/
DbVisualizer - http://www.dbvis.com/products/dbvis/
SQL Uniform - http://www.sqluniform.com/index_en.html
MySQL Maestro - http://www.sqlmaestro.com/products/maestro/
MySQL Service Center - http://www.sqlmaestro.com/products/myservice/
MySQL Data Wizard - http://www.sqlmaestro.com/products/mywizard/
MySQL Client von EngInSite - http://www.enginsite.com/MySQL-client-manager-and-GUI-for-MySQL.htm


*Content Management Systeme*
Typo3 - http://www.typo3.de/
Joomla - http://www.joomla.de/
Drupal - http://www.drupal.org/
Mambo - http://www.mamboserver.com/
Der Dirigent - http://www.der-dirigent.de/
Digital Workroom - http://digitalworkroom.com/

*Umfassende Liste von Content Management Systemen*
CMS Liste - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_content_management_systems


*Hinweis*
Die Sammlung wird kontinuierlich erweitert!

Liebe Grüsse
Matze K.


----------



## DerEisige (5. August 2014)

also der beste Leitfaden für SQL an sich den ich bis jetzt gefunden habe ist der auf  wikibooks.org.

http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Einführung_in_SQL:_Inhaltsverzeichnis

gut geeignet für totale Neulinge es wird alles von der pike auf verstadtlicht am beispiel erklärt.


----------



## Alphaville (5. Juni 2016)

Hi - ich vermisse hier TOAD for MySql (Freeware)
https://www.toadworld.com/m/freeware
(Mit <strg>-<f> nach MySql suchen


----------

